# Shawshank Redemption on Blu Ray



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I just picked up "Shawshank Redemption" on Blu Ray and watched it after dinner tonight.

What a joy.

Not only is this one of my movie favorites of all time...but they managed to deliver this masterpiece with very clean HD imagery, while retaining the integrity of the director's "period" look and feel. The audio in TrueHD durround was also great, although mostly in the musical sections...since alot of the sound is dialog in general. Most people don't even realize this was one of Stephen King's efforts that migrated beyond expectations into a very successful movie.

In any case...while I am not looking to update all my DVD collection to HD, this one was a must-have (it just came out last Tuesday).

If you liked the movie, you'll love it on Blu Ray.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I like the movie, though I'm on the fence about it. I don't have it on DVD but I have other's I want first. I'm practically a BluRay virgin.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

According to Amazon mine was supposed to be delivered last Friday but no sign of it.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I just picked up "Shawshank Redemption" on Blu Ray and watched it after dinner tonight.
> 
> What a joy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.  
This is one of our favorite movies.I will have to pick it up on Blu-ray soon.
On another King related note,I wonder if WB will put The Green Mile out on Blu-ray anytime soon.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

In my top 5 movies of all time.

Just received the Blu Ray today, but probably won't get to watch it until this weekend. 

The record playing scene was/is one of my favorite demo's on SD and even though I don't have lossless audio capabilities yet (no HDMI receiver, haven't purchased my BD55 yet), I'm still looking forward to it in better DD in the theater.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

This is an awesome movie !


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

One of my all time favorites!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> This is one of our favorite movies.I will have to pick it up on Blu-ray soon.
> On another King related note,I wonder if WB will put The Green Mile out on Blu-ray anytime soon.


Heard Green Mile is slated for 1Q 2009...we'll see...another great one.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I will pick this up at some point, but I'm waiting because I suspect that a catalog title like this won't stay at full price for long.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will pick this up at some point, but I'm waiting because I suspect that a catalog title like this won't stay at full price for long.


True.....got it for $17.99 at Fry's the other day (about my top limit what I'll pay)....


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

okay, this might be one of the first movies i get in blu ray. need to get me a ps3 first.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

xIsamuTM said:


> okay, this might be one of the first movies i get in blu ray. need to get me a ps3 first.


...or a dedicated Blu Ray player at 1/2 the price....


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

but why? i have a finite number of connections on my tv, so i might as well get a device that'll play all my ps1,2, and 3 (soon as FFXIII or KH3 comes out) as well as dvd/BD that only uses a single input.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

xIsamuTM said:


> but why? i have a finite number of connections on my tv, so i might as well get a device that'll play all my ps1,2, and 3 (soon as FFXIII or KH3 comes out) as well as dvd/BD that only uses a single input.


If you're into gaming....by all means....go for it.

Since we're a Wii household....the dedicated Blu Ray players (2) made the most sense...especially at some of the lower recent prices.

In any case - Shawshank will look great on any Blu Ray device.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I pre-ordered from Amazon, received it on Thursday, watched it Friday night. I love this movie and the Blu-Ray version was great.

I paid 19.99, and 2.98 for shipping.

The book that comes in the case is not much to get excited about, though.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I looked at it at BB today.I will wait for the price to come down on it.
BB had it priced at $30.I passed on that,and picked 'The Dark Knight' BR up instead for around $17,taxes included.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

The is a local radio station here, I think it syndicates the Bob & Tom show, they have a skit about this movie where a voice playing Morgan Freeman's character constantly says: "Oh Andy!" I guess you had to be there...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> I looked at it at BB today.I will wait for the price to come down on it.
> BB had it priced at $30.I passed on that,and picked 'The Dark Knight' BR up instead for around $17,taxes included.


Actually I bought it for $17 (plus tax) at Best Buy myself over the past weekend using a price match....

Dark Knight is this week's hot title....

When these come out as new releases....that's when they tend to be the lowest price, although some drop later on as well.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Actually I bought it for $17 (plus tax) at Best Buy myself over the past weekend using a price match....
> 
> Dark Knight is this week's hot title....
> 
> When these come out as new releases....that's when they tend to be the lowest price, although some drop later on as well.


Agreed.Usually,the ideal time frame to pick up a movie in any format is within the first week of its release date.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> Agreed.Usually,the ideal time frame to pick up a movie in any format is within the first week of its release date.


There are signs that after the holidays...we may see some general price dropping on Blu Ray as critical mass of players and more titles are out.

There are now about 1025 Blu Ray titles out, with another 115 due out in the next 45 days or so....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

...and more are planned!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> ...and more are planned!


Yup.

The last I read (I get a number of the trade mags sent to me)...the number may double in 2009 over 2000. That would put them up to about 20% of all the regular DVDs made to date.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

If you think about that, that is pretty quick! Considering how long DVD has been going.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> If you think about that, that is pretty quick! Considering how long DVD has been going.


Indeed.

The growth rate of Blu Ray (to date since introduction) is actually about 15% ahead of where regular DVD was at the same point of maturity to market....so for a "dead format"...its moving right along quite well and growing monthly.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I can't argue with that!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I can't argue with that!


...and in the spirit of excitement over seeing this great movie on Blu Ray....I even updated my Avatar....


----------

